# Pointing lab



## wine9555 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can Labs be taught to point or is it a genetic trait in some


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll only answer once on this. Yes they can be trained to point and some it is breed into them but if you want a pointer get a pointer if you want a lab get a lab. DONE


----------



## River_Mist_Buster (Mar 6, 2008)

Browndogg, you are exactly right. Labs are supposed to flush. If they start to point, it should be immediatly corrected, some dogs will "freeze" for a split second which can be corrected by calling the dogs name. You especially do not want your lab to point if your running in trials. Buster has a genetic history of pointing, but, is not bred into it. So far he has only flushed for me. Hopefully it will stay this way.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes that is true on some trials but some hunt test thay have to point. The APLA is a small group which deals with pointing labs where thay reconize the pointing trait. :lol:


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

WELL SAID BROWN DOG BOTTOM LINE A LAB IS A FLUSHER LIKE MY SPRINGERS ARE FLUSHERS GET A POINTING BREED IF YOU WANT A POINTER


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Feild trials started in England, and we patterned our dogs after theirs. A scottish man named Dave Elliot worked with Sheep dogs and believed that it would be usful to apply methods of whistle and hand signals. The field trial judges didn't know how to evaluate it and said that dave was not following the rules. Poor Dave if he wanted to use whistle and hand signals he should have stuck to the sheep dog game. But like me, rules were meant to be broken, when you just want more and can have it, hay why not. No hard feelings people

:beer:


----------

